# If you could have any guitar...



## K4RM4 (Dec 11, 2011)

And i mean any ONE guitar, including owning someone elses guitar past or present, what guitar would you choose? For me? I think it would be Paul Gilbert's fireman... 

EDIT: hmm, methinks this would have been better in the General music discussion forum...


----------



## Leuchty (Dec 11, 2011)

My ESP Eclipse II in Snow white.


----------



## jrg828 (Dec 11, 2011)

any one of Tosin's LACS'


----------



## Jake (Dec 11, 2011)

A horizon like mine but blue, oh and this


----------



## Mordacain (Dec 11, 2011)

A Mystic Dream JPXI with a Birdseye Maple fretboard/neck.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 11, 2011)

This. ESP RZK-1 Burnt. ESP Signature Series RZK-1 Burnt finish Richard Z/RAMMSTEIN 2010 6-String Electric Guitar 
Picasa Web Albums - Richard Zven Kruspe
bmusic Australia Forum - Brought to you by the 2006, 2007, 2008, 2009, 2010 & 2011 Australian ESP Dealer of the Year &bull; View topic - New Richard Z Signature ESPs (pics here are a WIN).

Or the chrome one. 
ESP RZK-1 RICHARD Z SIGNATURE MODEL WITH CASE (RZK1) - Elderly Instruments


----------



## shadowlife (Dec 11, 2011)

One of Shawn Lane's Vigiers.


----------



## Philligan (Dec 11, 2011)

Something versatile so I won't have to worry about changing tastes (like getting a Warrior then deciding I only wanna play bluegrass haha), but something that can get br00tul if need be, while staying classy.

All the Viks I've seen have really got me GASing, but to keep it simple I'll say either a Custom 24 or a BFR JP6, I can't really decide. Maybe the JPX.


----------



## JosephAOI (Dec 11, 2011)

Misha's Blackmachine B2.

That Koa top is just


----------



## CapinCripes (Dec 11, 2011)

rick hunolt's 1989 Custom King V


----------



## sovereignsoviet (Dec 11, 2011)

One of Chris Broderick's Jackson custom 6s. I don't know why it appeals to me so much.

As for guitars I've actually played, my half-brother has an American '86 Kramer that his dad gave him, and from what research I can do it seems one of a kind and plays just perfectly to me. I really wish I could rescue it and give it the set-up it deserves, upgrade the pick-ups and throw on a tremol-no. But unfortunately stealing a Broderick seems more tangible than that


----------



## s_k_mullins (Dec 11, 2011)

PRS Custom 24 Private Stock, in some shade of blue/green. Highly figured top and lots of fancy trim.

Something along these lines... Beautiful, classy, and versatile.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Dec 11, 2011)

My very own custom made KXK 7DC made exactly to _MY_ specs.


----------



## JosephAOI (Dec 11, 2011)

AK DRAGON said:


> My very own custom made KXK 7DC made exactly to _MY_ specs.


 ......... Which are?


----------



## K4RM4 (Dec 11, 2011)

JosephAOI said:


> ......... Which are?


 

Was just gonna ask,


----------



## stevo1 (Dec 11, 2011)

This would have to be my one. It plays so perfectly, and sounds godly.




This one would have to be runner up though. 



Second runner up would be Djpharoah's Sl2h absynthe frost soloist. Such an awesome color!


----------



## Rojne (Dec 12, 2011)

Fonkin hard question.. hmm..

A JPXI in Mystic Dream with a rosewood neck/fretboard and the forearm carve a lá JP6

That is pretty much my dream guitar!


EDIT: And if I had to choose a more realistic guitar it would be either Tosin's latest LACS or one of his Strandbergs!
...or a Strandberg of my own specs!


----------



## Jslammin (Dec 12, 2011)

JPXI 7 DONE DONE AAAAAND DONE


----------



## Force (Dec 12, 2011)

Only 1???????? Fuck.

Ok, i'd like to go through the Phil Collen Jackson collection from the Hysteria/Adrenalize era.

Then the C.C Deville BC Rich collection from the Look What The Cat Dragged In/ Open Up & Say......Ahhh! era.

If that failed to yield a result, then I would be a total cockhead & wouldn't deserve a guitar.


----------



## devolutionary (Dec 12, 2011)

7 string 26.5" scale Warlock, no bevels, mahogany body, spalted top, widow headstock, black burst on transparent red (or perhaps white), brushed chrome hardware, RG/Wizard profile neck, ebony fretboard, no markings, no binding, FR bridge, HSH set-up with trigger switch for middle single coil, three way main control between humbuckers with killswitch, volume per humbucker, tone, and piezos. 

Nothing tooooo exotic.


----------



## narad (Dec 12, 2011)

Pretty much everything Nolly owns. I am partial to my Ken Lawrence explorers though, for the non-prog.


----------



## maliciousteve (Dec 12, 2011)

Emil Werstlers PRS Private Stock Modern Eagle but with a chambered body and a Piezo.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Dec 12, 2011)

Who woulda guessed?


----------



## Rook (Dec 12, 2011)

.strandberg* 7 or 8.

Swamp Ash body
bolt on Rosewood neck with contoured heel, probably IPNP, ebony board
Luminlay side dots
SS frets
Small fan in the frets (hence multi scale)
DiMarzio pickups (I almost don't care what specifically as long as it's not the TZ7 or PAF7)
Petrucci type 3-way and master volume
Haven't decided on the top, but probably a darker exotic wood (ebony, walnut, figured mahogany, ziricote, I dunno) with an oil finish
Purple hardware


There are about 20 builds in front of mine, so 18-20 Months to go unless Ola quits his job... COME ON OLA!!!  .strandberg* is my favourite builder in existence, I can't get over the fantastic design - the time that's gone into everything and how well thought out it is. I don't care if its piss-poor quality (not that they are from what I hear) I just love the whole aesthetic. When I get it, I'll keep the BRJ's and Mayones I should have at that point for variety, but wouldn't be surprised if their uses were made more specific.


----------



## Skyblue (Dec 12, 2011)

Tosin's strandberg. His new one, not with the mixed scale. 

But since this IS the standard guitars sub forum, I'll go for the Guthrie Govan signature model Suhr: 





Though I'm slightly leaning to the Rasmus model more, for the simplistic look.


----------



## kruneh (Dec 12, 2011)

Nolly´s korina/burl maple B2.
No doubt.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 12, 2011)

s_k_mullins said:


>



Slightly OT but OH MY GOD THAT NECK.

Anyway...

Mine would be my Gibson Flying V, if it had locking tuners, 24 frets and the technology from this:






Because although that Tyler ain't pretty, it has the Line 6 Variax guitar-modelling tech AND loads of alternate tuning sims built in. It's wonderful.

My V is an amazing, amazing guitar but given a couple more frets and that astounding technology it'd be the only guitar I would ever need.


----------



## Murmel (Dec 12, 2011)

A strat/jazzmaster/Viper/Les Paul with the following specs (I can't decide which of the shapes I like best)  

Swamp Ash body
Birdseye maple neck & fretboard (no inlays), satin finish or oil.
Bolt-on with AANJ
25.5"
10-16 compound radius
22 jumbo frets
Something along Ibanez Prestige neck profile, perhaps a little bit thicker
HSS (with a swimming pool route)
Master tone and volume with coil tap on the bridge
Tune-o-matic (non recessed)
Chrome hardware
Black Cherry metallic finish
Black pickguard
White pickups and knobs
70's Fender strat headstock


----------



## Into Obsidian (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## Blake1970 (Dec 12, 2011)

David Gilmour's black Strat.


----------



## Swyse (Dec 12, 2011)

I guess I'd get a PGM200.


----------



## Dvaienat (Dec 12, 2011)

Something from the Jackson Custom Shop, specs undecided.


----------



## HisShadow (Dec 12, 2011)

Ibanez RG3120TW but as a sevenstring


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 12, 2011)

Either a CS ESP Horizon NT-II or CS Jackson Soloist Arch top with the following specs-

Alder body
five piece neck with quartersawn maple and walnut fillets 
Urban Camouflage
Carbon fiber fretboard
Stainless steel medium jumbo Frets 
EMG 85 X series pickups,

or a Guerilla SR7-Longbow in Gash


----------



## mgh (Dec 12, 2011)

Neck thru Ibanez prestige such as RGT3020 or RGT320Q but with 7 strings and proper DiMarzios...


----------



## espman (Dec 12, 2011)

An 8 string version of the Parker Adrian Belew sig, but with a purple quilted maple top. Piezo's AND a Line 6 Variax system on an 8, fuck yea


----------



## JP Universe (Dec 12, 2011)

8 string Strandberg.... i'm number 57 on the list! Hopefully 7 people drop out so I get number 50!


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 12, 2011)

Hetfield's ESP MX. I'm not into Metallica much anymore, but they still are the band that got me as a fanboy for the longest time.


----------



## Moonfridge (Dec 12, 2011)

Nolly's Custom Dualality Vik


----------



## Atomshipped (Dec 12, 2011)

If I had to narrow it down to one, I'd say a 1979-1981 Gibson Les Paul Custom Silverburst. Other than that, a whole bunch of customs and stuff.


----------



## Greatoliver (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm actually pretty happy with my RG7620 with CL/LF


----------



## Remission (Dec 12, 2011)

Not only because I'm a huge fanboy, but because I've lusted after a LP Custom since I was 15.


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Dec 12, 2011)

There weren't any rules for this thread so if I could have one 6er and one 7 string I'd love a blackmachine of some sort. Granted, I've never played one, but I like guitars that compliment sounds similar to what Misha and Nolly use so I would probably like them. 

I'd like a koa/black limba bodied 6 string with a cocobolo neck. For a b7, I'd probably get a light piece of swamp ash for the body and a figured walnut top with a curly maple neck and a ziricote fretboard. I'll never get either of those probably, but I can dream...


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Dec 12, 2011)

*Sorry, accidentally made a double post. Mods, please delete.*


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Dec 12, 2011)

Either the Jazzmaster that Kurt Cobain played or a black Jagstang with a tortise pickguard, Dimebucker, and a quarter pounder at the neck, with Jmaster trem.


----------



## Dayn (Dec 12, 2011)

An eight-string JEM77.

Actually, last night, I had a dream that I bought a JEM. Only a six-string, though. It was a cross between a JEM7V, a JEM77V, and a JEM77. 'Twas beautiful and played ever so nicely. Then I drove a huge truck with automatic transmission, then I crashed it into a tree because its brakes weren't powerful enough to overcome its engine in 'drive'.


----------



## chipsta21 (Dec 12, 2011)

daemoness cimmerian....nuff said


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Dec 12, 2011)

A custom 7 string Mahogany/Tamo Ash cap in Blue Burst Explorer w/24.75-28.625" (tuned all 5ths EbBbFCGDA) fan with matching headstock, MOP binding (body and headstock), birdseye maple/walnut/lacewood neck dyed blue w/ebony board and MOP inlays, chrome hardware. Some sort of custom electronics for piezo and lace tonebars (chrome with/blue anodized bits).


----------



## GhostsofAcid (Dec 12, 2011)

Either an RG2027, mystic dream JP7, or Daron Malakian's custom painted iceman. don't listen to SOAD that much anymore, but i was amazed by that guitar when i was younger. At least i've got the next best thing: one of their bassists picks


----------



## JPMike (Dec 12, 2011)

A guitar that I am currently bulding with BRJ, which will combine elements for an all arounder. and a Benedetto Manhattan Please!!




Drool!!


----------



## broj15 (Dec 13, 2011)

either a 7 string kxk or brj built to my specs: mahogany body & neck, 1/4" thick flamed maple cap, ebondy fret board, stainless steel jumbo frets, 27" scale, open gear locking tuners of some kind, black covered bkp aftermaths, hipshot bridge, 2 tone 2 volume. 

if were takling basses how about a custom fender jazz bass: 35" scale (moar tension!!!), p/j pickup configuration (seymour duncan bassline quarter pounders are a must), mahogany body, set maple neck, ebony fret board, string through, and jazz bass control set up. And lets keep the finish a natural satin.


----------



## dizzy (Dec 13, 2011)

Probably this one.

Mayones Regius 7 Angel - Master Builder Collection 2011

Or another ESP Horizon but with a natural finish so it sits out in my sea of black guitars. But that's a boring answer.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Osorio (Dec 13, 2011)

Custom 8 String, 3 piece work with set neck, 28"-25" fan, Seymour Duncan Blackouts, painted White with abalone binding (like a Schecter Hellraiser C8) but with a smooth body contour (like an Ibanez S - don't even know if this is physically possible, but it would be awesome). Tuned EBEADGBe, strings calibrated at perfect 20lbs tension... Oh, and left handed.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Dec 13, 2011)

For a 6er, I'd have to say a Gibson Explorer with a curly maple top in tobacco burst. Gold hardware, creme binding, black 3 ply pick guard, and some covered alnico pups. (Not the E/2 though, a regular explorer)

It'd be a sludge-slinging doom machine.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Dec 13, 2011)

Schecter Avenger neck through body with the thickness profile of an Ibanez Saber. Super light alder or swap ash with curly maple black burst dyed top. Ebony board with stainless jumbo frets. wood mounted pickups etc. etc. i haven't made it yet (i'm not about to pay $5k+ for Schecter to do it)


----------



## ShiftKey (Dec 13, 2011)

I Like whores so My pick would be the

Sexxiverse

She is such a slut ill have her one day ^^


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Dec 13, 2011)

dizzy said:


> Probably this one.
> 
> Mayones Regius 7 Angel - Master Builder Collection 2011
> 
> Or another ESP Horizon but with a natural finish so it sits out in my sea of black guitars. But that's a boring answer.



that guitar is completly ruined by the gigantic tramp stamp on the back of it imo.
for me it would be a cole clark stealth. i still regret when i missed out on one


----------



## guitarister7321 (Dec 13, 2011)

An 8-string, 28" scale Ibanez Desert Yellow RG550, maple fretboard and all. So essentially an RG8550DY.


----------



## Augury (Dec 14, 2011)

Ibanez GRG170

lol

Actually any high-end Jackson, ESP or Ibanez, or Michael Keene's green Washburn (but only because I'm a The Faceless fag c: ).


----------



## Cabinet (Dec 14, 2011)

Skyblue said:


> Tosin's strandberg. His new one, not with the mixed scale.
> 
> But since this IS the standard guitars sub forum, I'll go for the Guthrie Govan signature model Suhr:
> 
> ...



Dude yeah, I either want that Suhr or a Carvin HF2.


----------



## violent mouth (Dec 14, 2011)

More blackmachines - B7 & B8

Ohh and one of Dimes to hang on the wall and admire.


----------



## Randomist (Dec 14, 2011)

A universe green dot or GMC swirl...

But since this is in the 6 string section, a PGM401 with added graphtech ghost piezo goodness and locking tuners. Maybe throw the hexpander in there with the acousti-phonic for possible synth duties.


----------



## MamoriNoTenshi (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm kinda new here but I'd say that a Jem777 would be freaking awesome


----------



## Ironbird (Dec 14, 2011)

If I could have only one, it would be the ESP KKV (sorry BC Rich) on the left:






That thing is too awesome for words.


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 14, 2011)

Easy...custom BC Rich Draco


----------



## GMCUV7 (Dec 15, 2011)

Just one....I'm thinking Chris Broderick's old Transparent Quilt-top White Custom Ibanez


----------



## Empryrean (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## texshred777 (Dec 15, 2011)

Ibanez RG PR1. One of the 12 "Texas Prestiges" Guitar Center had years ago. My best friend had one and it was the guitar that got me interested in Ibanez. 

There isn't a thing I would change about that guitar. It's simply perfect.


----------



## uncle_sprinter (Dec 15, 2011)

Pre lawsuit Ibanez destroyer. Or an 80's era ESP explorer


----------



## grogarage (Dec 16, 2011)

this dean is so full of awesomenes


----------



## mhickman2 (Dec 16, 2011)

I've surprisingly never asked myself this question. I would have to go with the '59 Les Paul. Super cliche, but who wouldn't want to own a piece of history.

To be more realistic, I'm hoping my Decibel Javelin 6 I have a deposit on will fill that void.


----------



## FireInside (Dec 16, 2011)

Ironbird said:


> If I could have only one, it would be the ESP KKV (sorry BC Rich) on the left:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The one on the right for me. I have wanted one of these forever!


----------



## g-zs (Dec 17, 2011)

Any 8-string tele with 30" scale for F# string and with fanned frets. Why? Because Tele is the only of popular shapes that I've newer owned and I really want one


----------



## rEVOLUTION (Dec 17, 2011)

A TV Yellow Gibson SG special with BKP Miracle Mans and a 24J fret neck.


----------



## violent mouth (Dec 17, 2011)

Wraith 7 String - $3,600.00 : Neal Moser Guitars , Fine Custom Handmade Guitars, Basses, electric guitar parts and BC Rich Parts


----------



## javimm (Dec 19, 2011)

If I could have one famous guitar, it'd be Jimmy Page's '59 Gibson Les Paul, either #1 or #2. That two guitars are a main part of the History of Rock and Roll.

A production model guitar, apart from the Gibson limited remake of the #2 mentioned above, I really like Guthrie Govan's signature Suhr. Gorgeus guitar.





I wouldn't mind having a Music Man Petrucci either


----------



## gunch (Dec 19, 2011)

A Jackson custom shop SLS with a hipshot bridge instead of a TOM. 3x3 SLS headstock, Basswood body, 24.75" scale, 24 frets, Blank ebony board with side dots, Miracle Mans. Probably solid light blue.


----------



## Throat Hole (Dec 19, 2011)

_famous guitar would probably be srv's number one or __Scott "Wino" __Weinrich's black les paul custom and one of his sunn model Ts while we're at it 





as far as a production guitar i would love an early ibanez universe one of the ones that was white like this one





as far as a custom i want a jackson soloist with a swamp ash body, satin finished mahogony neck maple finger board with ebony shark fin inlays non recessed OFR flamed maple top finished in natural with the entire guitar bound with black binding and a dimarzio X2N/Bluesbucker combo wired to 2 volumes and a 3 way toggle switch 
_


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## Key_Maker (Dec 20, 2011)

In 7...


----------



## USMarine75 (Dec 20, 2011)

^ yes to the koa Parker... I was gonna say this:





But since you already posted a Parker I'll go with the Gibson Hendrix tribute...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 20, 2011)

That Hendrix V is badass


----------



## GhostsofAcid (Jul 6, 2012)

Ugly as hell? Yes. But I still want it.






Would probably settle for one of these though.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 6, 2012)

ALL OF KARL SANDERS GUITARS! God he has the best guitar imo.


----------



## refusetofall87 (Jul 6, 2012)

An ESP H series custom in a natural glossy wood finish, neck through, with spirzal tuners, string through bridge and emg pick ups.


----------



## texshred777 (Jul 6, 2012)

As far as a non production famous guitar, I'd take SRV's #1.


----------



## noise in my mind (Jul 6, 2012)

vigier 7


----------



## Robby the Robot (Jul 6, 2012)

Six string: A silverburst Gibson Les Paul
Seven string: Either a Green Dot or PWH Universe.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jul 6, 2012)

hummm either vai`s floral jem or his white universe or maybe one of yjms strats.


----------



## Zaxist (Jul 7, 2012)

James Hetfield's ESP Explorer in a left handed version.







BADASS


----------



## Horizongeetar93 (Jul 7, 2012)

Hmm i'm not sure










Hey Chris, do you know what guitar I want?


----------



## Koop (Jul 7, 2012)

This is an extremely hard question. I would probably have to settle on a Vik. After seeing this insane top over at the Vik forum, (thread: ViK Guitars Duality 7 PG CS) I'd take any shape as long as it has this wood. Gatdamn!


----------



## MesaENGR412 (Jul 7, 2012)

Ken Lawrence Explorer, but with a OFR or Kahler instead of a stop tail. Would do either Flamed/Quilt koa top or Redwood top. Mahogany body, neck and fretboard woods would be negotiable and set up to go with the top. Red LEDs in the side. sun inlay or variant. Pickups would be either Bareknuckles or SD Blackout AHB-1s. 
These are my absolute favorite guitars in the world. 

-AJH


----------



## Uno Mas (Jul 7, 2012)

I would like Bulb's sparkle blue Custom Shop Jackson with a double locking trem and a wicked inlay done by Daemoness guitars. Not sure what pickups I would choose.


----------



## TheAmercanLow (Jul 7, 2012)

This beautiful J-Custom


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Jul 7, 2012)

I'd go with a custom LACS RGA8 with a mahogany body, bolt on 5-piece maple/walnut neck, EMG 808 pickups with an 18v mod, 27" scale length, kahler trem, and a galaxy black finish. Pretty much an RGA2228.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jul 7, 2012)

Ibanez RG Time. As rare as they come, true one off guitar. I actually know the guy who owns this, I've bought a couple of guitars from him recently and I WILL get him to part with it........someday.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 7, 2012)

THIS....


----------



## Jet9 (Jul 7, 2012)

Outside of a custom Strandberg, it would have to be one of the Ibanez JPM7 P3 prototypes.


----------



## gunch (Jul 8, 2012)

This with some BKP Miracle Mans(men?) and I'm set for life.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 8, 2012)

One of Hendrix's guitars so I could sell them for money and buy some decent guitars.


----------



## MaxAidingAres (Jul 14, 2012)

any black machine b2 or b7


----------



## Nicki (Jul 15, 2012)

BleDOW!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 15, 2012)

Probably atm some kind of custom Carvin.

Maybe a Radiation Green, fixed-bridge Ultra V...


----------



## Rayaus (Jul 15, 2012)

For me it'd be either a Vik or a Suhr Modern custom. I just loved the Suhr modern I tried, but at the same time I'm really in a phase where I like natural wood guitars, and Viks are pretty much the best looking natural wood guitars I've seen yet.


----------



## JayFraser (Jul 15, 2012)

Shawn Lanes Charvel from the Powers of Ten era.
That guitar.
That guitar had some mojo.


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 15, 2012)

Blackmachine B6.


----------



## danger5oh (Jul 15, 2012)

Either a Gibson Les Paul Custom or Bulb's Koa EBMM BFR 7.


----------



## Djdnxgdj3983jrjd8udb3bcns (Jul 15, 2012)

Any guitar you say? 
Blackmachine 6 string
Old, old piece of Black Korina for body.
Insanely figured Koa top
Mentally figured Ziricote bolt-on neck
Katalox Fingerboard
Bare Knuckle Aftermaths
Hipshot 6 Bridge w/ piezos
Titanium tone block
Dunlop SS6100 frets
Zero Fret
Grover Locking Rotomatic Tuners
Cream/Parchment Binding
Satin Chrome Hardware
Tru-Oil finish

A guy can dream...


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 15, 2012)

One of the original Modernes that may or may not exist, then I could sell it and get anything. 

But probably a ESP Custom Shop Cygnus or Horizon III


----------



## Heroin (Jul 21, 2012)

I'd get a LACS custom shop of this, except with 7 strings with a dyed rosewood fretboard, offset dot inlays, bolt on neck, direct mounted BKP painkillers (black battleworn), a toggle 3 way and a volume knob. one can dream


----------



## toecutter (Jul 22, 2012)

If they ever make an EB music man 8 string that would be it.


----------



## Nile (Jul 22, 2012)

Heroin said:


> I'd get a LACS custom shop of this, except with 7 strings with a dyed rosewood fretboard, offset dot inlays, bolt on neck, direct mounted BKP painkillers (black battleworn), a toggle 3 way and a volume knob. one can dream



So basically if they made one of those in a 7 string you would be set.


----------



## Danukenator (Jul 22, 2012)

As a dream, Shawn Lane's personal Charvel 750xl.

EDIT: *ninja'd...kinda'


----------



## mcleanab (Jul 22, 2012)

I want this one so bad I can't sleep...

My pennies are actually collecting to find one as we speak...

Simple, clean, no bells or whistles... my inner Jake E. Lee is screaming...


----------



## engage757 (Jul 22, 2012)

And the Wichers Angelus. And my Trans-Black HGS back.


----------



## -JeKo- (Jul 22, 2012)

A 50s Gibson Les Paul. They were really lightweight back then.


----------



## TheGrimRiffer (Jul 22, 2012)

Brian May's Red Special. Most distinct-sounding guitar ever built.


----------



## metale (Jul 23, 2012)

TheGrimRiffer said:


> Brian May's Red Special. Most distinct-sounding guitar ever built.




This, I came in here to post this guitar. Or at least a Greg Fryer replica.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Jul 23, 2012)

This:







and this:


----------



## purpledc (Jul 23, 2012)

If I could have any one custom guitar I would want a first generation McNaught Phoenix rising wit a double diamond quilt top and a black korina neck and body. Cant ever afford one so i had carvin build me a CT624 with those options.


----------



## engage757 (Jul 23, 2012)

This:





Or this:





Or this:






Literally, the Wichers Angelus and a B2 are the only guitars I GAS for at all anymore.


----------



## Jake (Jul 24, 2012)

This list has gotten much smaller in the past year or so. But still





#1 on my list

then eventually







and if it was possible for me to find one:





thats pretty much it anymore except maybe a jem and a nice les paul


----------



## canuck brian (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## MFB (Jul 24, 2012)

Ya know Brian, you COULD build yourself a version VERY similar to that ...and as a 7!


----------



## canuck brian (Jul 25, 2012)

MFB said:


> Ya know Brian, you COULD build yourself a version VERY similar to that ...and as a 7!



I'd love to but finding a 7 string graphite neck might be a weeeee bit difficult.

I can make something similar, but not the real thing. And I want the real thing.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Robe7t (Jul 26, 2012)

Any Blackmachine


----------



## stevo1 (Jul 26, 2012)

717ctsjz said:


> and if it was possible for me to find one:



They have one of these at the guitar center I usually go to. It's not checker board in color pattern, and the top is a pink color, instead of natural, and brown. But it has the flamed maple puzzle piece top. You could check online for it in the used section.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jul 26, 2012)

Blackmachine B7. Similar to this (though probably slightly different specs) and with black covers on BOTH pickups.






With a lifetime supply of
http://images.thomann.de/pics/prod/104555.jpg
And
http://cf.mp-cdn.net/a0/de/2a656f73ff5a2b9c78cc1e082103.jpg

Only amp, http://axepalace.com/img/hk/Triamp/tri03.jpg
Only cab, http://www.imagineguitars.com/shop/images/genz_412_front.jpg
Only pedal, http://images.miretail.com/products/optionLarge/ISPTechnologies/DV016_Jpg_Large_150586_top.jpg

Links posted instead of pics because I don't want to clog the threat with unrelated pictures


----------



## s4tch (Jul 26, 2012)

RG7621 w/D-Sonic/Air Norton. Or an SLSMG if it had to be a standard.


----------



## engage757 (Jul 26, 2012)

717ctsjz said:


> This list has gotten much smaller in the past year or so. But still
> 
> 
> #1 on my list
> ...




I just sold mine awhile back... and my Ruby Red one as well. Awesome guitars. I know where a red one is if you want one.


----------



## Swarth (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Jake (Jul 27, 2012)

engage757 said:


> I just sold mine awhile back... and my Ruby Red one as well. Awesome guitars. I know where a red one is if you want one.


haha if I had the cash for that kind of thing right now i'd go for it but as of now college is priority #1


----------



## potatohead (Jul 27, 2012)

Hammett's Mummy

Second choice would be Broderick's trans white 6er Ibanez


----------



## MFB (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm currently GASing my fucking head off for an Ibanez S5470TKS  Pretty sure I'll be picking one up to replace my Parker/Apex II and keep the left over cash


----------



## Kirisu7egomen4 (Jul 28, 2012)

Misha Mansoor's blue custom shop jackson


----------



## Brill (Jul 28, 2012)

The guitar I am getting custom built 
6 string 30" baritone, tuned to Drop B0.
Gonna look like this ( currently chossing between A and B )


----------



## AcousticMinja (Jul 28, 2012)

The one guitar I've wanted for the longest time (I think even before I started guitar) was this beast







One day... I hope!


----------



## Nag (Jul 29, 2012)

any guitar ?

hmmmmmm... depends if I follow GAS or not. GAS would make me pick a Les Paul Custom or a PRS Custom 24, else I'd go for a John Petrucci Baritone I think... nah fuck this, I'd rather have an Amfisound


----------



## Be_eM (Aug 1, 2012)

canuck brian said:


>



As the owner of this guitar I feel somewhat honored 



MFB said:


> Ya know Brian, you COULD build yourself a version VERY similar to that ...and as a 7!



He might, however, encounter some minor problems finding a 7-string TransTrem


----------



## The Grief Hole (Aug 1, 2012)

Scuse the ignorance. What is that^? It's a beauty!


----------



## Be_eM (Aug 1, 2012)

The Grief Hole said:


> Scuse the ignorance. What is that^? It's a beauty!



A custom built Steinberger GS-7TA


----------



## toiletstand (Aug 1, 2012)

i dont know what it is about this guitar but its been kicking around the back of my mind non stop.


----------



## rock90 (Aug 1, 2012)

I think this would be one of the most versatile guitars ever. If you guys know Pagan's Mind u know what I mean. 

EVH® Product Information


----------



## skoatdestroy (Aug 1, 2012)

i fap to this on a regular basis lol


----------



## BabUShka (Aug 3, 2012)

I havent played a Acacia guitar, but from the specs and the pics that were posted here a few months ago, I'd gladly own one of those:











http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...acacia-hades-7-string-buckeye-burl-maple.html


----------



## MFB (Aug 3, 2012)

Be_eM said:


> As the owner of this guitar I feel somewhat honored
> 
> 
> 
> He might, however, encounter some minor problems finding a 7-string TransTrem



Ah, given how it had the Steinberger gearless tuners and it's aesthetics I thought it was just a Kahler tremolo. Darn. Doesn't change the fact that I also forgot about it having a graphite neck either since well - that's the best part about Steinys


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## nostealbucket (Aug 3, 2012)

Dusty Waring's custom 24


----------



## mcd (Aug 3, 2012)

The custom guitar ESP decided to make for me cause i'm a super famous guy!


----------



## heregoesnothing (Aug 4, 2012)

Danukenator said:


> As a dream, Shawn Lane's personal Charvel 750xl.
> 
> EDIT: *ninja'd...kinda'



This!
and Shawn Lane's Ibanez Ghostrider (sacred guitar lol)


----------



## BornToLooze (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## groverj3 (Aug 7, 2012)

It changes all the time, but right now a custom Jackson:

Mahogany SLS Soloist Body with carved lower horn and forearm contour - Mahog should help with balance due to weight.
Reversed slightly smaller SLS Headstock (smurf hat )
Maple neck with 2 walnut strips for added stability
Match the neck shape of my old DXMG (Don't laugh, I find it comfy)
Ebony Fretboard
Stainless Steel Jumbo frets
Single MOP Infinity Symbol Inlay at 12th fret
Cream Binding (body, neck, and headstock)
Trans Red
Quilt maple top
Matching headstock
Zebra Steve's Special and Liquifire Pickups - no rings
Original Floyd
No tone control, 1M Volume - push/pull (pull wired just as a kill switch), 3 way switch - Switch in front of the volume, farther from the bridge pickup than a standard placement
Black chrome hardware (looks better than plain black to me)

It would only cost about eleventy billion $


----------



## Pav (Aug 7, 2012)

groverj3 said:


> It changes all the time, but right now a custom Jackson:
> 
> Mahogany SLS Soloist Body with carved lower horn and forearm contour - Mahog
> Reversed slightly smaller SLS Headstock (smurf hat )
> ...


Probably not quite that expensive.  Based on those specs I'd wager it would actually be cheaper than the custom I'm waiting on.


----------



## isispelican (Aug 7, 2012)

this (Scott French custom)


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 8, 2012)

ESP M-II


----------



## groverj3 (Aug 8, 2012)

Pav said:


> Probably not quite that expensive.  Based on those specs I'd wager it would actually be cheaper than the custom I'm waiting on.


 
Oh, well now it's a competition! Gonna have to go with a titanium floyd and make the whole thing out of solid gold


----------



## Pav (Aug 8, 2012)

groverj3 said:


> Oh, well now it's a competition! Gonna have to go with a titanium floyd and make the whole thing out of solid gold



Give it a 17-piece neck and add a 3/4" carved platinum archtop and you win for sure.


----------



## groverj3 (Aug 8, 2012)

Pav said:


> Give it a 17-piece neck and add a 3/4" carved platinum archtop and you win for sure.


 
I might be able to settle for a full thickness figured body made of wood from an extinct species of tree found in a glacier in Antarctica.

Also, can't forget the depleted uranium neck reinforcement rods and diamond frets.

Ok, I'm done


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Aug 8, 2012)

Blackmachine B7 with Aftermaths, burl maple top and ebony fingerboard!


----------



## craigny (Aug 8, 2012)

A White LP Custom.


----------



## 1b4n3z (Aug 8, 2012)

craigny said:


> A White LP Custom.



Seconded.. Wouldn't mind a black one either, but there's something about the white that does it for me


----------



## Arsis (Aug 8, 2012)

Hard to say. RGT220A.
NOLLY BLACK MACHINE OMG.
Ibanez 1077XL
Probably wouldn't be my ultimate decision after research but as of this moment I would take one of those.


EDIT: always wanted like a Jackson SL! or SL2
Just love the look of them.


----------

